# Do Wyndham points convert to RCI points one for one?



## hebooregon (Jan 31, 2009)

We're new to timeshares    and currently considering what to buy (resale of course), and doin' our learnin' here on Tugbbs - thanks to all you who belong and contribute so much advice.  Wish I had found this site before I wasted  2K on a uselss HSI membership.  

But on to my question - we're considering purchasing a Wyndham Grand Desert resale  - lot's of points packages out there to pick from.  I see that they seem to all use the phrase  "X number of Wyndham Points", and that these can be used with RCI for access to other properties.  I want to know for sure if these Wyndham points convert straight across for RCI points one for one, or is there a conversion factor I should take into account? We plan on principally using that resort but also want the ability to occasionall use other resorts with RCI.

Thanks in advance!

Jim


----------



## lprstn (Jan 31, 2009)

Wyndham points DO NOT convert to RCI points.  If you purchase through Wyndham (the developer) or purchase 'Plus Partners membership' after you become an owner (I am not sure how you do this but I've seen it around here that you could purchase it) than you can give Wyndham your points, and you PAY additional fees to be able to have access to 'RCI Points' inventory through Wyndham.

So if you are purchasing Wyndham solely for this reason do not purchase, its not cost effective nor is it that easy to use, you have to call Wyndham to get the inventory.  Find the TS that is giving you the locations you want, the season you want, and the types of vacations you want.  Then worry about the 'perks'.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## hebooregon (Jan 31, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the feedback!  So if I'm looking at one of the many offerings on Ebay for this property, what's the point of the "*free * included RCI membership...a $99 value"??


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 31, 2009)

You can deposit your Fairfield points into the RCI weeks' side and exchange for a week. 

28K points is the amount of points you would use to deposit a blue studio and those supposedly have some decent pulling power for Wyndham resorts.  I tried to use 105K points for a recent search for Hawaii and was able to get some weeks on the Big Island and a few on Kauai, but I couldn't get what I wanted.  My summer Colorado weeks were pulling a Wyndham resort, but I couldn't get my exchange with the 105K points.  I was very disappointed.  

A two-bedroom red deposit is 154K Fairfield points.  Those also wouldn't pull the resort I wanted.   

That is how Wyndham and RCI work together, unless you buy from the developer.


----------



## sevenvii (Jan 31, 2009)

So you put 105k of your FF annual points into RCI, if you dont get what you want can you pull them back and use them for a Wyndham resort?  Or are they pretty much tied up there, and you just have to pick one of the weeks they offer you or else bye bye points?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 31, 2009)

sevenvii said:


> So you put 105k of your FF annual points into RCI, if you dont get what you want can you pull them back and use them for a Wyndham resort?  Or are they pretty much tied up there, and you just have to pick one of the weeks they offer you or else bye bye points?



Nope.  They are final transaction.  I hope I can use all of the deposits I have right now.


----------

